# 70's Query



## Fitz666 (Aug 22, 2013)

Folks I posted this in the general discussion area but was advised the more specialist knowledge in here might be able to help.

Chatting with my Dad last night about watches and told me about a friend of his in the 70's who had the most amazing watch he had ever seen.

In the late 70's we lived in Bahrain and my Dad's friend was of the seriously wealthy persuasion, and I mean seriously wealthy....

He had a gold watch with, as my Dad descibes it, with a blank face, but every second what he could only describe as a peeble being dropped on a pond the face would ripple outward revelaing the time.

Does anyone have any ideas what this could be or was my Dad telling porkies?

ipb.global.registerReputation( 'rep_post_911263', { domLikeStripId: 'like_post_911263', app: 'forums', type: 'pid', typeid: '911263' }, parseInt('') );


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'm not sure about whether that level of technology would have been the 70's - - maybe mid eighties, but then again, without a photo or a name even, tracing something in this vein could be a long job.

Try a Google on something like maybe

mystery watches

mystery dial watch

and see if anything turns up. Over the years it's been fashionable to have clocks and watches that are a "mystery" as to how they work - even humble TIMEX produced a "mystery" LCD watch which had no hands, the hands were generated on an LCD screen to look like real hands on a mechanical watch.

HTH a tad


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Okay, think Ernest Borel Cocktail watches... I think that's what he may have seen. Not real high end but decent watches.

Do an ebay search, there's usually a few.You'd have to see them in action to get the full affect. Maybe YouTube has it, they have everything else!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

PS: Not electric but mechanical, by the way. Just checked ebay, I lied, there are tons, along with some good YT videos... I'll post later when I get to my computer. They were pretty cool.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Found a couple decent examples...:











A bunch of other examples there too, even a desk top model.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, haven't come across those before. That one in the second video is very cool.


----------

